# American land council pivoting



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Guess they understand transfer and sale is a very unattractive lobbying cry around the country so they are pivoting from transfer to managment. I hope they can put their efforts towards more productive efforts, but I hope sportsmen and those who use public lands don't allow a pivot to cloud their vision of the ALC and their agenda to grab and sale our public lands.

http://kuer.org/post/lands-transfer-advocates-switch-their-pitch-thanks-politics#stream/0


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It's hard to trust that a group that has had such a very clear motive and message from day one is interested in anything other than the end game they had when they started. 

I don't trust Representative Ivory will stop at anything short of privatization of all public lands, regardless of how he gets there.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A wolf that tries on a sheep's clothing is still a wolf. These guys are not to be trusted.
R


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

rjefre said:


> A wolf that tries on a sheep's clothing is still a wolf. These guys are not to be trusted.
> R


Agree 100%, it's just nice to see their ideas are not being embraced.


----------

